# Wha does junior leg mean?



## KRuss (Apr 27, 2013)

A doe I am considering has her junior leg. I just want to know exactly what that means. I am very new to all this. Thanks!! Any other show terms would be helpful too!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

means as a Junior doe she won grand champion. A doe must get three champion wins to be a permanent champion. One leg is allowed to be won as a junior but the other two must be won as a senior doe in milk. 

winning Junior champion and gaining a "leg" means she excels in general appearance and is over all very correct as a junior doe.


----------



## KRuss (Apr 27, 2013)

Ok thanks.


----------

